# 80 Bucks for a fuel filter ?



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

What in the world can make a fuel filter worth $80.00 ? I have seen them for a little less but what the heck ! I have used a thousand gallons so I have the filter change message but my cheap Scottish blood is not happy.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...because it's part of the electric fuel pump inside the gas tank.


Different filter on the diesel.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Its worth it


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It's an extremely advanced filter. There's a video of it somewhere from the supplier - MANN I think. 

Once you watch the video, you'll understand the reason for the cost.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Here you go. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=4-8ner26cZU


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Plus the video seems to indicate that the fuel line heater is integrated into the filter. As is the water level sensor.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I wonder how long that filter will last when water contaminated biodiesel is the only fuel available.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jalaner said:


> I wonder how long that filter will last when water contaminated biodiesel is the only fuel available.


It should still last, but you will be able to drain the water off.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=4-8ner26cZU


Thanks. I just watched it. Seems like they put a little thought into it. I guess I should get off my wallet and buy one.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Just part of diesel ownership.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

That's one advanced filter. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I would love an $80 filter. I took mine to the dealership and OEM is $120.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> I would love an $80 filter. I took mine to the dealership and OEM is $120.


Tell the dealer you can buy from another dealership at the wholesale price. They should have no problem giving you the 30% discount - $84 sale price.


----------



## fj40intow (Nov 4, 2013)

The filter for my Duramax cost me $35 mailorder and is replaced at 15K miles. At least the Cruze filter last a while longer.


----------

